
Show HN: Snorkel – a local, ready-in-30-seconds DataScience workbench - a-pagano
https://github.com/Sqooba/snorkel
======
acosmism
interesting.. wondering what it offers in contrast to using gryd
([https://gryd.us](https://gryd.us))

------
pietrotull
Looks simple and convenient

